# mucus diarrhea



## 19679 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi everyone, I just joined this website today, its great to know that we can share the awful experience of ibs. - I wanted to ask anyone about this diarrha problem im having, sorry to be so disgusting by getting right to the point but im quite worried.when I have diarrhea I dont release waste as such, its more like a watery mucus diarrhea - is this typical of ibs?


----------



## 18535 (Aug 4, 2005)

i'm not an expert, but i can say that ibs can do all kinds of weird things to your bowel movements. and i have read many times that passing mucus with diahrrea is very common.i recently joined and these boards have really helped me out. welcome


----------



## 13728 (Jul 13, 2005)

Surfergirl...I have mucus movements. Sometimes just mucous... sometimes I'll have a normal stool and then the 2nd will be all mucous and a little bit of shredded poo (sorry for being gross)...When this most recent bout of IBS/poop issues came up a few months ago, that is what drove me to the doc! I was terrified. They didn't seem to think anything about my mucous. I had a colonoscopy, endoscopy, and other tests and everything was 'normal'.. although I still have mucous movements from time to time.Roo


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Surfergirl,You may want to try the calcium you can get the info at the top of this page or email me and I will send it to you.Linda


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi. I've had every test under the sun and I have IBS and yes, I have mucous bm's sometimes too. They are certainly not fun (not to mention the hours of wiping they cause, ouch!) but they are pretty usual for IBS.


----------



## 18061 (Aug 12, 2005)

I also have mucos diarreah but mine is lemon yellow, I wonder if this is coming from the liver. I have had regular diareah for over a year now every day and I wanted to have that surgery called sphincter replacement but you have to have a norman stool before they will do it. I have tried many many medications and cannot seem to get anything to work. Does anybody out there know of anything that does? Thank you. rosie###npgcable.com


----------



## 15550 (Aug 14, 2005)

Uh i used to go through stages of having normal BMs but having to rush to the toilet as if i had D and if was just mucus. This would happen for days. I used to get such bad pains that would make me feeel sick if i didnt release the muscus. UH. Now im just struggling with D.


----------



## andrealee (Aug 2, 2005)

I once read this was once called MUCOUS COLITIS? I know darn well that is a good name for it some days!


----------



## cat crazy (Jan 28, 2002)

Mucous quite often and doctors don't take it seriously, in fact they just brush it off. The mucous bm is the worst, just the plain d with no incomplete evacuation is even better if there is such a thing as better in ibs.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

mucus yes. Dr says it is normal with IBS.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

My Dr said the same thing too - passing mucus is not a symptom of disease, just of the bowel being over-sensitive.


----------



## 22832 (Aug 24, 2005)

Roo has the exact same symptoms as me...Mine comes out normal sometimes (rarely) then after I've done the normal one...I get seriously gassy...and then the rest comes out mucousy diarhea...I'm a new sufferer myself. I'm sorry to say, I wish I wasn't...


----------



## 21505 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,I had no idea there were so many people with poo problems.The mucous thing worried me a lot.I have some brain damage and a headache right now, so I'll put the link to the page on my site where I put a longer thing I wrote about this.Because it surprised me that after I had a lot of the antibiotic Metronidazol my diarrhea went away.http://www.health-boundaries-bite.com/Diarrhea.html


----------



## 13395 (Sep 8, 2005)

Gosh...I had this not too long ago and I thought something was seriously wrong with me. Thank goodness I'm not the only one.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

orange/yellow poo/mucus is caused by a bile pigment biorubin i think its called dont quote me its a few years old lol thats what my doctor told me many moons ago... usually in explosive D where the body doesnt have time to reabsorb this pigment =) thats what i was told we dont do this kind of pigment yet in uni







cant find any good human course for next year either!!!


----------



## 16179 (Oct 21, 2005)

I've had this mucus problem for a few months now, along with frequent stomach aches and diarrhea.The constant diarrhea is causing hemorroids. I just discovered a small little lump a few days ago with minor bleeding from constant wiping







I'm glad I found this place, though. I was gettin scared, unsure of what was going on with me.


----------

